# Qucik QSI CV question



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I need to know which CV's to adjust to stop the horn/whistle from sticking on the QSI board.
I know I read it here somewhere, Greg posted it, but for the life of me I cant get this sites search feature to find ANYTHING, AHHHHHHHHH









Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Horn sticks? 

Using the horn button or F2 (F2 is on or off, not momentary) ?

This should not happen unless you have some noise or signal problem. I'd check things out.

I think it's the "off" packets in the throttle... sending more. It's in the command station setup I believe.

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Greg you made a post in one of the threads on how to adjust the setting that controls it but I cant find it, was something like , changing cv xxx from 1 to 4 or something like that. Can you remember which cv it was? I need to get you on speed dial would help a lot








Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Setup command station... it's the control system you want to send more horn off packets.. 

It's on page 66 of the NCE powerpro manual. 

Again, I strongly recommend you look at why this is happening... I have NEVER had to change this on my system, and I have about 800 feet of track, 3 radio base stations, and long power runs. 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

The f2 works fine on and off, sometimes when I have multiple engines running at the same time the horn/momentary button seems to lag.

Thanks again, Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I switched it from 1 packet to 4 and now it works great.

Thanks, Ron


----------

